# Small eggs



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

is there something that will make a mature hen start laying small eggs? I thought all my girls were old but now with finding 2 very small eggs I don't know. Picture of first with a normal egg 2nd today makes the 1st look big


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They are called "fart" eggs. It happens from time to time.


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok thanks. They threw me for a loop. I think all my birds are old but then I got 1 egg the size of a large grape and a couple days later 1 that made the other look large. I have ping- pong balls in the nest boxes and I have one that wants to hatch them, it's so funny I don't think she has laid an egg while I've had her she just looks old to me.


----------

